# Google Chrome



## eYe (2 September 2008)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/78463-chrome-greift-an-google-bringt.html

Heute steht die erste Testversion von Googles neuem Browser Chrome zum download bereit. http://www.google.de/chrome

Was denkt ihr darüber, wird es eine Alternative zu eurem bisherigen Browser werden?

Mein erster Eindruck ist gut, schön schlicht und vor allem verdammt fix 
Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Addons.


----------



## Question_mark (2 September 2008)

*Noch ein neugieriger Browser ???*

Hallo,



			
				eYe schrieb:
			
		

> Mein erster Eindruck ist gut, schön schlicht und vor allem verdammt fix



Bin dann mal gespannt, wie gut und fix der im sammeln persönlicher Daten ist, Google und M$ waren da schon immer die fleissigsten in der Branche 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (3 September 2008)

*Wer braucht das?*

@qm
*ACK*
Genau das war auch mein erster Gedanke, was für Daten wollen die damit wieder einsammeln? Ich denke, mit Firefox ist man gut bedient, wozu also einen neuen Browser? Aber ok, wer will, kann ja damit loslegen !


----------



## eYe (3 September 2008)

Firefox ist mein Standardbrowser und gefällt mir auch nach wie vor sehr gut, aber man sollte sich halt auf dem laufenden halten und alles mal probieren 

Btw, ist Chrome ein OpenSource Projekt und ich habe bisher noch nichts davon gelesen das irgendwelche Daten an Google übermittelt werden.
Naja und selbst wenn muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen ist es mir total egal, dieses ganze Geweine um Google und den Datenschutz tangiert mich nichtmal peripher...


----------



## mst (4 September 2008)

Hab den mal getestet und muss sagen das ich angenehm überrascht bin.
Schneller und übersichtlicher ist er sicher.

Ich kann auf unserem Exchange Server per Webmail zugreifen, diese Darstellung ist allerdings grauenhaft.


----------



## JesperMP (4 September 2008)

Chrome hat bis jetzt hervorragende anmeldungen bekommen.

Aber kennt Ihr dies ? :
http://www.geek.com/google-owns-everything-created-using-chrome-20080903/

Es sieht aus als wenn man Chrome einsetzt, denn verschenkt man den Eigentum sum alles was man macht an Google.


----------



## seeba (4 September 2008)

http://www.golem.de/0809/62171.html
Das sollte reichen!


----------



## eYe (4 September 2008)

Kreditkarten im Urlaub nutzen, im Inland mit EC zahlen, ein Auto mit GPS, nen Handy, wahrscheinlich noch Skype nutzen und bei StudiVZ angemeldet aber ja nicht das BÖSE Google Programm benutzen


----------



## seeba (4 September 2008)

Wer hat ein Auto mit GPS?


----------



## vierlagig (4 September 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Wer hat ein Auto mit GPS?



das steht doch für die klassische *G*etrie*P*e*S*chaltung, oder?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 September 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Kreditkarten im Urlaub nutzen, im Inland mit EC zahlen, ein Auto mit GPS, nen Handy, wahrscheinlich noch Skype nutzen und bei StudiVZ angemeldet aber ja nicht das BÖSE Google Programm benutzen



Genau, und außerdem benutze ich noch PayBack und kaufe bei Amazon


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (5 September 2008)

Guten Morgen,


eYe schrieb:


> ein Auto mit GPS


wo liegt das Problem? GPS ist eine einseitige Kommunikation. Ein GPS Empfänger bestimmt nur anhand der Sateliten seine genaue Position auf dem Globus. Diese Informationen stehen auf der "anderen Seite", also auf dem Sateliten nicht zur Verfügung. Dazu müsste man das System z.B. mit einer GSM Anwendung koppeln, die die ermittelten Standortdaten und damit das Fahrprofiel regelmässig irgendwohin übermittelt, koppeln. Das haben bisher nur sehr wenige Systeme in PKWs (bei LKWs sieht es dank Mautsystem anders aus) und die die es haben nutzen es zur Positionsbestimmung bei Diebstahl.

Zahlen mit EC Karte ist auch noch relativ unproblematisch, da die Daten von den Banken nicht weitergegeben werden. Kreditkarte ist schon etwas problematischer. Schlimm wird es bei Kundenkarten die bei mehreren Firmen gültig sind, oder erst recht bei Systemen wie PayPal etc.

Unsere persönlichen Daten sind ein wichtiges und wertvolles Gut.

Interessant finde ich übrigens die momentane Empörungswelle aus der Politik über den Missbrauch von Daten - während unsere Adressdaten von den Einwohnermeldeämtern in aller Ruhe gegen Geld herausgegeben werden. Man hat die Möglichkeit der Weitergabe zu wiedersprechen, dann bekommen nur noch staatliche Stellen und in einigen Bundesländern auch die GEZ noch Daten.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## seeba (5 September 2008)

Also das große Navi bei BMW mit BMW Online & Assist übermittelt die Positionsdaten auch an BMW um Hotels, Restaurants, usw. in der Nähe zu finden. Das Auto ist über GPRS verbunden. Von daher habt ihr schon recht.  Eine gute Sache hat's aber: Wenn der Crashsensor auslöst, werden die Daten auch automatisch übermittelt und es wird automatisch ein Notruf ausgelöst.


----------



## bike (5 September 2008)

Ich würde mal hier:

http://www.googlefalle.com/
nachschauen. 
Viele sind mit MS nicht einvertsanden, doch zur Zeit wird selbst dieses Geschäftsmodel von goggle getoppt.

bike


----------



## Otti20vt (5 September 2008)

Der Browser gefält mir sehr  im moment brauche ich keinen FF mehr  IE schon lange nicht mehr *ROFL*


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 September 2008)

Hallo,

bez. Datensammler & Co. ist es auch wichtig, dass Ihr 
Euer Profil bei *yasni* immer schön aktuell haltet. 

Für den einen oder anderen Lacher sorgen z. b. 
öffentliche Amazon-Wunschlisten.


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> öffentliche Amazon-Wunschlisten.



ich steh zu meinen wunschlisten  ...bin auch gern bereit sachspenden zu empfangen!


----------



## vierlagig (6 September 2008)

> Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat Verbraucher vor dem Gebrauch des neuen Google-Internetbrowsers "Chrome" gewarnt.


Q: http://www.n-tv.de/1019815.html

[edit] http://www.hauptstadt-spion.de/lifestyle/news2902.html [/edit]


----------



## HeizDuese (6 September 2008)

> Das Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik (BSI) hat Verbraucher vor dem Gebrauch des neuen Google-Internetbrowsers "Chrome" gewarnt.



hehe, aber nur, weil die ihren Bundestrojaner (noch) nicht drinne haben


----------



## Ralle (6 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Q: http://www.n-tv.de/1019815.html
> 
> [edit] http://www.hauptstadt-spion.de/lifestyle/news2902.html [/edit]



Na ja, da hat mich ein mulmiges Gefühl denn doch nicht getäuscht. 

Soviel auch dazu:



eYe schrieb:


> Firefox ist mein Standardbrowser und gefällt mir auch nach wie vor sehr gut, aber man sollte sich halt auf dem laufenden halten und alles mal probieren
> 
> Btw, ist Chrome ein OpenSource Projekt und ich habe bisher noch nichts davon gelesen das irgendwelche Daten an Google übermittelt werden.
> Naja und selbst wenn muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen ist es mir total egal, dieses ganze Geweine um Google und den Datenschutz tangiert mich nichtmal peripher...


----------



## mst (7 September 2008)

Wobei der neue FF 3.0.1 mittlerweile die gleichen funktion wie der Chrome hat.

Bei eingabe einer Falschen Internet Adresse wird automatisch per Google gesucht.

Hat schon jemand eine Aktuelle FF Version ohne jeglichem Google Zeugs?


----------



## argv_user (7 September 2008)

mst schrieb:


> Wobei der neue FF 3.0.1 mittlerweile die gleichen funktion wie der Chrome hat.
> 
> Bei eingabe einer Falschen Internet Adresse wird automatisch per Google gesucht.




Bist Du Dir da sicher?

Falls ja, danke für den Hinweis. Dies hier ist vielleicht eine Abhilfe:

 Rechts oben kann man doch die Suchmaschine einstellen.
Dort etwas anderes als Google einstellen sollte doch helfen, oder?
Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren...


----------



## mst (7 September 2008)

Stell mal rechts oben Yahoo ein und
gib dann in die Adressleiste anstelle einer Internet Adresse einen Text ein zb: "welches ist das beste sps forum"

Und siehe da, es erscheind die Google Suche.


----------



## Ralle (7 September 2008)

mst schrieb:


> Stell mal rechts oben Yahoo ein und
> gib dann in die Adressleiste anstelle einer Internet Adresse einen Text ein zb: "welches ist das beste sps forum"
> 
> Und siehe da, es erscheind die Google Suche.



Das macht mein Safari-Browser nicht 
Mal in kleiner Vorteil von Apple, aber wer weiß, was da so abgeht an Informationen ...


----------



## eYe (7 September 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das macht mein Safari-Browser nicht
> Mal in kleiner Vorteil von Apple, aber wer weiß, was da so abgeht an Informationen ...



Du nutzt Apple?
Nur für private Zwecke, oder hast du nen WinXP Prof. Emulator laufen?


----------



## Ralle (7 September 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Du nutzt Apple?
> Nur für private Zwecke, oder hast du nen WinXP Prof. Emulator laufen?



Ich nutze den als Bürorechner. Zusätzlich hab ich Parallels darauf laufen, darin dann WinXP. (Extra für Step7+Flexible, Step7+WinCC6.2, Bürokram, den ich nicht auf dem iMac habe, z.Bsp. Excel) Bin zufrieden mit dem Gerät und der Software MacOS 10.5) an sich, hatte aber schon einmal einen bösen Reinfall mit Apple, als das Gerät nach 4 Monaten kaputt ging. Insgesamt 6 Wochen ohne Büro-PC und ein Haufen Ärger, Telefonate, da hat Apple komplett versagt bzw. mich als Kunden im Stich gelassen. Deshalb wird Apple von mir als komplett laienhafter, unbedarfter Verkäuferhaufen eingeschätzt, zumindest die Leute, mit welchen ich damals zu tun hatte. Service wird kleingeschrieben, die Geräte werden komplett in China gebaut, das sieht man erst, wenn der Karton ankommt. Dafür sind die Preise definitiv zu hoch.

PS: Gibt auch VMWare Fusion für den Mac.


----------



## Jumper (10 September 2008)

Bei SWR 3 ist auch ein Artikel über Googel drin!(Browser,Suchmaschine...totale Überwachung!?)
http://www.swr3.de/info/computer-un...rium/-/id=63956/did=440462/1k2836k/index.html


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 September 2008)

Mal die umgekehrte Frage:

Was hat den der Google-Browser für Vorteile?


----------



## vierlagig (10 September 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Was hat den der Google-Browser für Vorteile?



vom hören sagen:

klein, schnell und google-like puristisch (was ich als vorteil sehen würde )

...getestet hab ich ihn nicht, werd ich aber machen, bevor ich mein system zurücksetze ...


----------



## eYe (10 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> vom hören sagen:
> 
> klein, schnell und google-like puristisch (was ich als vorteil sehen würde )



Besser hätte ich es ned sagen können 

Interessant werden die nächsten Wochen, da es sich um OpenSource Software handelt wird es sicher unzählige nützliche Plugins geben.

Aber ich denke ich werde weiterhin beim FF bleiben, allerdings wäre es schön wenn Google es aufgrund seines Bekanntheitsgrades schafft, dem IE ein paar Millionen Nutzer zu entreißen...


----------



## stift (10 September 2008)

> allerdings wäre es schön wenn Google es aufgrund seines Bekanntheitsgrades schafft, dem IE ein paar Millionen Nutzer zu entreißen...


Ich verstehe eh nicht wieso noch fast 60% aller User auf IE setzen. 
Auch bei uns im Betrieb war IE immer Installiert. FF ist da doch viel flexibler und sicherer.


----------

